# آخر صرعة/صيحة بعالم الأزياء



## MarcB

Which expresion is used in your country? Or is another one used?


----------



## Saleh Al-Qammaari

MarcB said:


> Which expresion is used in your country? Or is another one used?



In my country we use the second expression صيحة

It is my first time to hear about صرعة . It may be used in another country.


----------



## Reema

Both صيحة and صرعة are known to me and used in my country
KSA​


----------



## elroy

As for me, I belong to the third category.   We use صرعة.  I've never come across صيحة (in this context or in others).


----------



## Reema

Oh, I just remembered,we can also say تقليعة/ تقليعات الموضة​​​​
.
.
تحياتي​


----------



## suma

MarcB said:


> Which expresion is used in your country? Or is another one used?


 
is that fashion show?


----------



## elroy

suma said:


> is that fashion show?


 No, it's the latest fad or craze in fashion.


----------



## MarcB

! أحب أن أشكركم كثيرا على ردكم الرائع​


----------



## zooz

I reckon صيحة as an MSA word, and صرعة a colloquial one when used in such a phrase.
In Syrian dialect we use صرعة and موضة


----------



## MarcB

So in Egypt it is صيحة
In Saudi Arabia Both صيحة and صرعة and تقليعة/ تقليعات الموضة
In Palestine صرعة
In Syria صرعة and  موضة


----------



## elroy

We also use موضة in Palestinian Arabic but it has a more neutral meaning.

آخر صرعة - the latest fad/craze
آخر موضة - the latest style


----------



## cherine

crystal clear said:


> In my country we use the second expression صيحة
> 
> It is my first time to hear about صرعة . It may be used in another country.


We're from the same country, but apparently from different generations  They taught us صرعة when we were in primary school.
But you're right that it's not very much -if at all- used in Egypt.




MarcB said:


> So in Egypt it is صيحة


It's صيحة  when speaking of fashion, and تقليعة when speaking of "odd" or "strange" fashion/craze.

In colloquial, we use موضة instead of صيحة .


----------



## Saleh Al-Qammaari

cherine said:


> We're from the same country, but apparently from different generations  They taught us صرعة when we were in primary school.
> But you're right that it's not very much -if at all- used in Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> It's صيحة  when speaking of fashion, and تقليعة when speaking of "odd" or "strange" fashion/craze.
> 
> In colloquial, we use موضة instead of صيحة .



Thanks Cherine for this piece of information and exchange of experiences


----------



## cute angel

In Algeria we say in our mother tongue صرعة او صيحة
But in dialect,we say اخر مودييل 

Which means that we use our own expressions when we speek our dialect.


----------



## elroy

cute angel said:


> In Algeria we say in our mother tongue صرعة او صيحة
> But in dialect,we say اخر مودييل


 I'm confused as to what you see as the difference between your "mother tongue" and your "dialect."  Could you please clarify?


----------



## Tajabone

I just wanted to indicated that the expression is a calque of a French expression "Le dernier cri" (literally "the last shout"). 
As a result, the expression * أخر صيحة* is more used even if newspapers can opt for other constructions sometimes.


----------



## suma

Tajabone said:


> I just wanted to indicated that the expression is a calque of a French expression "Le dernier cri" (literally "the last shout").
> As a result, the expression *أخر صيحة* is more used even if newspapers can opt for other constructions sometimes.


 
hmmm good one Tajabone
that explains to me why the Arabic was using the word   *صيحة* which means as you said shout.

thanks


----------



## Tajabone

You're welcome, Suma.

In fact, it helps to know some French and English to decipher MSA expressions.

As a matter of fact, there's also another expression which is used in the Algerian media: *آخر طراز*.(Tiraaz)


----------



## cute angel

elroy said:


> I'm confused as to what you see as the difference between your "mother tongue" and your "dialect." Could you please clarify?


Hi elroy as I said our dialect is differente from our mother tongue because we use French more than Arabic which means that our dialect is derived from the French language in addition to that we our real language which is not Arabic it's a barbar language called AMZIGH=الامازيغية

I hope it's clear now.

Regards


----------



## elroy

cute angel said:


> I hope it's clear now.


 Not quite.   I am aware that your dialect is heavily influenced by French, but I thought either that or a Berber language _was_ your mother tongue.  Am I wrong?  What do you consider to be your "mother tongue"?


----------



## cute angel

Yes we have our mother tongue which is Berber ,and you know that the Arabs brought Arabic with them to North Africa a long time ago.
So,we are a mixed rise between the Arabs AND Barbers  
But for me I don't speak Barber just few words it is commonly spread between oldpeople  but I'm trying to learn it because it is my history.

In addition to Barber we Speak Arabic very well and we think that our Arabic is the Best because we pronounce all the alphabet as it is I mean we don't change the pronunciation of that words Like In Egypt as an example they say djamel as gamel not djim.

But now we can't say that we are Arabs or Barbers because we are mixed and no differenc between us.

I know that I talked a lot I don-t know if you will get my point or not

Best Regards Elroy.


----------



## elroy

cute angel said:


> In Algeria we say in our mother tongue صرعة او صيحة


 I guess it's clear now; I just didn't realize these words were used in Berber as well.   (But then again, I know _nothing_ about Berber!)


----------



## cute angel

Ah aaa I get your point now.

You, thought that in Barber we say صيحة و صرعة,no this is in Arabic we conseder it as a mother tongue too .

But if we want to go deeper we find that Berber is the oldest mother tongue for us.

So we are Arabs there is no doubt even we are mixed oof Berber and Arabs.


----------

